# Random Traffic Announcements On/Off - Solved



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Solved maybe, but in my TTS the traffic announcements 'come back on' after I have used the Sat Nav and there has been a route change instigated by the Sat Nav because of traffic.

Traffic announcements stay on after that until I go into the VC and switch it off.

That seems to explain the behaviour in my car.

Ian.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry but I don't think this is the answer. I don't have the tech pack (ie no sat nav) but I still get the annoying traffic announcements despite having turned them off in the vc menu. The car seems to reset itself to 'on' for traffic announcements once the car has been stopped and locked. I get the announcements when listening to my MP3 as well as when using the radio. If anyone can solve this they would be doing many of us a favour.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Arbalest said:


> Sorry but I don't think this is the answer. I don't have the tech pack (ie no sat nav) but I still get the annoying traffic announcements despite having turned them off in the vc menu. The car seems to reset itself to 'on' for traffic announcements once the car has been stopped and locked. I get the announcements when listening to my MP3 as well as when using the radio. If anyone can solve this they would be doing many of us a favour.


I have to agree, this isn't the answer. I do have the tech pack and Sat Nav but over the last 2 weeks I haven't used the Nav, let alone been redirected by it.
I have never turned TA on for FM or DAB.

Despite this, twice in the last week I have been subjected to unwanted traffic announcements. I haven't been listening to the radio either which is pretty annoying. I've been streaming Spotify over Bluetooth for the whole 2 weeks.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

According to the, er, very helpful Macclesfield Audi, nobody has ever reported an issue with the traffic announcement fault on the mk3 TT, as far as they are aware. Whilst they inspected the ruined paintwork which came supplied free-of-charge with my factory order 2.0 Quattro, they also very kindly reported to Audi UK that it was simply my useless navigation of the MMI that has been causing the unwanted, random, announcements.

Obviously, we all know this not to be true, as, you might suspect, do they. However, as there is no factory fix yet, they don't want a load of us complaining. I challenged Audi UK, asking for evidence of the number of owners who have reported traffic announcement issues to dealers, but alas! that is 'confidential information', which they're unwilling to share.

Your lovely Audi TT mk3 will be the envy of many, but, based on my experience, nobody will be envious of the service you receive when you encounter problems (which seem numerous and consistent).


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

To be fair Leigh, not many companies would release figures on how many people reported an issue.

Does indeed sound like an issue, I haven't encountered it on mine so far though, but the first thing I did when I say in the car was make sure it was turned off


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

LEIGH-H said:


> According to the, er, very helpful Macclesfield Audi, nobody has ever reported an issue with the traffic announcement fault on the mk3 TT, as far as they are aware. Whilst they inspected the ruined paintwork which came supplied free-of-charge with my factory order 2.0 Quattro, they also very kindly reported to Audi UK that it was simply my useless navigation of the MMI that has been causing the unwanted, random, announcements.
> 
> Obviously, we all know this not to be true, as, you might suspect, do they. However, as there is no factory fix yet, they don't want a load of us complaining. I challenged Audi UK, asking for evidence of the number of owners who have reported traffic announcement issues to dealers, but alas! that is 'confidential information', which they're unwilling to share.
> 
> Your lovely Audi TT mk3 will be the envy of many, but, based on my experience, nobody will be envious of the service you receive when you encounter problems (which seem numerous and consistent).


Macc Audi was the reason I almost didn't buy an Audi and Gilbert VW is as bad but that's another story for a dark wet winters eve (much like both dealers...).

I had the same issue with the T.A. and solved it by stopping listening to the radio. 6 months on and streaming music, it's never bothered me since. A bit radical but it does solve the problem!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> I had the same issue with the T.A. and solved it by stopping listening to the radio. 6 months on and streaming music, it's never bothered me since.


This doesn't work for me; TA's interrupt when I'm listening to music on my MP3 via the USB port.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

No amount of tinkering with configurations of input will cure the issue, It definitely resets itself.

Perhaps the power of the people....well the forum members should rise up...... by compiling a list of issues and then individually submit to their dealers service requests simultaneously. That might get their interest. Especially when the request is accompanied by evidence of many other known cases.


----------



## Cooper23 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have had this same issue suddenly with the TA's setting turning itself back on after I've set it to off and so I booked it into Cheshire Oaks Audi yesterday for them to look at. They didn't really seem to know what the issue was and just advised that they applied the latest software update and that should hopefully fix it.

Will see if the issue reoccurs over the next couple of days.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Cooper23 said:


> I have had this same issue suddenly with the TA's setting turning itself back on after I've set it to off and so I booked it into Cheshire Oaks Audi yesterday for them to look at. They didn't really seem to know what the issue was and just advised that they applied the latest software update and that should hopefully fix it.
> 
> Will see if the issue reoccurs over the next couple of days.


Fingers crossed an update is all that is required. I notice when I go into settings to deactivate it sometimes it has enabled TA for FM only & other times it has enabled them for DAB.


----------



## Cooper23 (Jul 27, 2016)

So I'm still having the issue. Set it to "off" twice yesterday but it continued to turn itself back on when I got in the car again.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Cooper23 said:


> So I'm still having the issue. Set it to "off" twice yesterday but it continued to turn itself back on when I got in the car again.


Have you referred this problem back to Cheshire Oaks Audi who thought that applying the latest software update would solve the issue?


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Cooper23 said:


> So I'm still having the issue. Set it to "off" twice yesterday but it continued to turn itself back on when I got in the car again.


I have a very opposite situation, I turned it on but no announcement / voice what so ever. And as soon as the engine is off, it is also back to off the next time :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm steering clear of even trying it out as it seems that once the genie is out of the bottle you can't get it back. Until Audi fix it.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> I'm steering clear of even trying it out as it seems that once the genie is out of the bottle you can't get it back. Until Audi fix it.


I didn't touch it when mine was delivered, but it still came!


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> I'm steering clear of even trying it out as it seems that once the genie is out of the bottle you can't get it back. Until Audi fix it.


+1
Fingers crossed nothing yet......or have I just tempted fate


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Interestingly the service advisor at Macclesfield Audi blamed the traffic programme malfunction on my sat nav settings, saying that the sat nav can trigger the traffic announcements irrespective of the radio settings...

That would be a possibility if I actually had sat nav.

I'd also be extremely disappointed in the sat nav if I had it, because the traffic announcements vary widely in coverage; I am regularly advised about traffic problems in Leeds, Sheffield, Stoke, Lancashire, and more. More often than not, I am between 50 and 100 miles away from the reported traffic issues, so not only are they infuriatingly annoying, they're also frustratingly inaccurate and utterly unhelpful.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Mine probably didn't start until the car had covered approx 2,000 miles. Nothing before then, which is very odd.


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> Mine probably didn't start until the car had covered approx 2,000 miles. Nothing before then, which is very odd.


Oh great. So I may have it to come after all


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LEIGH-H said:


> Interestingly the service advisor at Macclesfield Audi blamed the traffic programme malfunction on my sat nav settings, saying that the sat nav can trigger the traffic announcements irrespective of the radio settings...


Funnily enough I was stuck in slow moving traffic on the M62 / M60 yesterday and my sat nav didn't show anything about it on the map, even though I was using Google Earth, and even the Traffic setting had nothing. 
But while I was crawling though the jam I had a warning on the VC counting down to Slow Moving Traffic 3 miles ahead. Then just as it counted down to 500 yards I got a verbal announcement saying Warning standing traffic ahead. At which point the road became clear and we were able to drive normally.
WTF was all that about ?? :?


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

As like everyone else I've been unable to turn the announcements off I now play the "how fast can I hit the on/off button to kill the announcements" game, the only downside is if you're listening in DAB and go through a blank area you hit the button as you think it's an announcement about to commence, which when they do appear are always at a very high volume as well.


----------



## Cooper23 (Jul 27, 2016)

Arbalest said:


> Cooper23 said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm still having the issue. Set it to "off" twice yesterday but it continued to turn itself back on when I got in the car again.
> ...


Yes, it's booked in with them again for "further investigation".


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Cooper23 said:


> Yes, it's booked in with them again for "further investigation".


Would appreciate it if you could update this thread with the outcome of these 'further investigations'.
Here's hoping for a solution that will benefit you and many others who are experiencing the same problem.
Apart from 'audinut' that is, who bizarrely has the exact opposite problem; ie wants traffic announcements 
but can't get them as his/her car keeps resetting the T/A's to off. :?


----------



## garryts (Jun 21, 2016)

Having same problem after a software upgrade - spoke to technician at Audi Leeds . . . he told me to use the voice command "cancel traffic announcements".

Done this . . . seems to have worked so far 

He advised booking the car in for further diagnostics if this doesn't work !

Gazbo


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

garryts said:


> Having same problem after a software upgrade - spoke to technician at Audi Leeds . . . he told me to use the voice command "cancel traffic announcements".


I'll give this a try, but have little confidence that it will work long term. Why should cancelling by voice command be any different to cancelling T/A's by manually using the MMI buttons? Wouldn't mind betting that the T/A's will automatically reset to 'On' again, but here's hoping.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

TTGazza said:


> As like everyone else I've been unable to turn the announcements off I now play the "how fast can I hit the on/off button to kill the announcements" game, the only downside is if you're listening in DAB and go through a blank area you hit the button as you think it's an announcement about to commence, which when they do appear are always at a very high volume as well.


You can set the volume of traffic announcements, it's somewhere like menu - sound - left button to get to the volume settings.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

This is a repeat of a thread I started on this problem with my TTS some three months ago... there is no fix for it I am sorry to tell you. I've had my car back at the Dealers three times and they can't fix it. Same as the problem that when ever I start the car with my ipod connected, it goes straight to the first alphabetical listing, not to the last track I was playing. I'm getting a bit fed up by being greeted by Ah-Ha every time I get in the car, then to get a traffic announcement blasting out at some random point during a journey.

Audi know there are glitches - as soon as I complained about the traffic announcement thing, the guy on the Service Desk came straight and told me I wasn't the first person to have the problem and even admitted that the TT he was driving had the same issue! I am now waiting (and waiting) to get a call from the Dealer who told me they are in turn waiting for some kind of software update to fix these problems. I won't hold my breath. I know these are minor quibbles, but vorsprung durch technik this aint...


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> This is a repeat of a thread I started on this problem with my TTS some three months ago... there is no fix for it I am sorry to tell you. I've had my car back at the Dealers three times and they can't fix it. Same as the problem that when ever I start the car with my ipod connected, it goes straight to the first alphabetical listing, not to the last track I was playing. I'm getting a bit fed up by being greeted by Ah-Ha every time I get in the car, then to get a traffic announcement blasting out at some random point during a journey.
> 
> Audi know there are glitches - as soon as I complained about the traffic announcement thing, the guy on the Service Desk came straight and told me I wasn't the first person to have the problem and even admitted that the TT he was driving had the same issue! I am now waiting (and waiting) to get a call from the Dealer who told me they are in turn waiting for some kind of software update to fix these problems. I won't hold my breath. I know these are minor quibbles, but vorsprung durch technik this aint...


Absolutely spot on; there is no fix, just desperate service reps pretending to take you seriously when we all know there is no fix yet. I rejected my car within 2 weeks of it being delivered because of this fault. I still have the car and Audi are doing everything they can to avoid a) solving the problem and b) giving me my money back.

My black car was also splattered with contamination and remains in the miserable state it was delivered in. Audi UK are absolutely shocking. The dealers I have had contact with are also absolutely shocking. I wish I had a BMW!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Can the title of the thread be updated to show that this issue is, in fact, very much unresolved? I think otherwise it is a bit misleading.


----------

